# Dreams I don't want to have!!!



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I had dreams of me and the OW last night. Nothing sexual, thankfully, since mine was an EA. I woke up feeling like crap, as if I was back in my EA. I never want to have these dreams again! Imagine if I had talked in my sleep about her!!! 

Have others had the same experience? Like I said, I don't want these dreams.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I had one or two where my AP came walking through but nothing that was really related to the EA. I tend to have really weird and disjointed dreams though. Just try to ignore them, they will pass. You can't control what you dream about so don't stress about it - it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that people that have been in love with someone will often think of them and dream about them. Doesn't mean they aren't totally committed to their current relationship.

It used to bother me when I would dream about my first love. Now, I just enjoy the thoughts of the time we had together. I don't tell my wife about these dreams and I don't let it affect how I treat her. Love the one your with.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Been there.

Hers, what you can do is everytime you think of OW or trigger about the affair, think about the pain and devastation it has cause dyour wife and marriage. Remember the things your wife said to you after finding out and the look on her face once you laid it all out there. Eventually you will start thinking negatively about your A all the time because you'll only be reminded of the pain and destruction it caused.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks. I struggle each day to not think about the OW when I think of what I did, and the pain I caused.


----------

